# Selling our Rental



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I don't know why I didn't think to do this a lot sooner. We are selling our rental unit. It is an older single wide mobile home with many improvements, new peaked metal roof, windows, half of it is sided (winter came and stopped that job), etc. It sits on 1/2 acre in a rural setting, cement slab, septic, gravel driveaway and a dug well. It is lcoated in NNY and the reason we are selling it is mainly to get rid of tenants. We have pretty good ones now, their rent is only late but they haven't destoyed the place....I just don't want the responsibilty anymore. PM me if you are interested. I don't want to post too much personal info here.


----------



## simpleman76 (Feb 15, 2009)

Does it snow in NNY?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

OHHHHH YES! We are on the east side of Lake Ontario, a regular snow making machine.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Bumping this. LSS, I have rented this property and then a young guy "bought" it on a land contract. He moved down state after getting back with his ex. So, it is back on the market. Have had three realtors look at it and have prices ranging from $18000.0 to 41000.00!!!! I think a fair price would be $25000.00, as is. I did a lot of research on properties that have sold in the past year within twenty miles. I want to repost here before signing with a realtor. As for snow, the past few winters have not been bad.


----------

